# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  AK inauguron Xhaminë e Namazgjasë

## Akili-A

Dhjetëra besimtarë myslimanë dhe aktivistë të Aleancës Kuq e Zi u mblodhën në shenjë proteste para sheshit të Namazgjasë në Tiranë.
Ata hapën një ekspozitë fotografike në sheshin ku 20 vite më parë ish-presidenti Sali Berisha vendosi tullën e parë të xhamisë që nuk u ndërtua kurrë.
Në foto galeri u publikuan pamje të liderëve politikë Berisha, Rama dhe Basha duke prerë shiritat e inaugurimit për ndërtimin e xhamisë së re në Tiranë.
Kryetari i Aleancës Kuq e Zi, Kreshnik Spahiu, preu shiritin e inaugurimit të mashtrimit.

Në 23 vite kanë vendosur vetëm një tullë dhe kanë prerë 23 shirita duke mashtruar çdo vit qindra dhe mijëra besimtarë dhe praktikantë myslimanë. Shqipëria regjistron kështu faqen e zezë në historinë e saj, që një lider politik si shtetasi Berisha, diskriminon hapur një pjesë të shoqërisë për shkak të bindjeve të tyre fetare. Shtetasi Berisha hyn në histori si i vetmi kryeministër që ka detyruar besimtarët të falen dhe praktikojnë rrugëve, shesheve apo në bulevard fenë e tyre, duke u kënaqur që ti shikonte ata të përuleshin me drejtim nga zyra e tij. Populli shqiptar, i cili dhe në vargjet e himnit të tij përfshin komunikimin me Zotin, si një komb me virtyte, nuk mund të lejojë të poshtërohet botërisht nga një njeri, i cili vlerëson se është mbi Zotin, Popullin dhe Atdheun.

Dy dekada më parë ish-presidenti Berisha vendosi tullën e parë dhe mashtroi pambarimisht Komunitetin Mysliman. Projektet e ish- kryetarit të Bashkisë, Edi Rama, dhe kryetarit aktual, Lulzim Basha, janë një farsë e pamoralshme dhe me pasoja për shoqërinë dhe shtetin. Ashtu si dhe besimtarët e krishterë, të cilët kanë të drejtat e tyre për të pasur kultet në çdo qendër urbane dhe kryeqytet, ku ata të praktikojnë lirisht fenë dhe besimin e tyre, ashtu dhe besimtarët myslimanë duhet të mos diskriminohen duke u penguar dhe detyruar të falen rrugëve. Të gjithë jemi qytetarë dhe qenie të barabarta përpara Zotit dhe ligjit. Ai që tenton të na poshtërojë dhe të na ndarë, do marrë ndëshkimin e popullit dhe mallkimin e Zotit. Mëkatari i madh i padrejtësive të këtij populli do largohet me turp duke mos e lejuar të gënjejë dhe mashtrojë sërish. Aleanca Kuq e Zi do të rikthejë ndarjen e fesë nga shteti dhe do krijojë kushtet që të gjithë besimtarët të ndjehen të barabartë në ushtrimin e këtij besimi si qytetarë të lirë të një shteti kuqezi, i cili do të sigurojë dhe garantojë harmoninë dhe bashkëjetesën fetare, përfundoi Spahiu./tema

----------


## klajdi wolf

*AK inauguron Xhaminë e Namazgjasë, që nuk u ndërtua kurrë.*

Dhjetëra besimtarë myslimanë dhe aktivistë të Aleancës Kuq e Zi u mblodhën në shenjë proteste para sheshit të Namazgjasë në Tiranë.

Ata hapën një ekspozitë fotografike në sheshin ku 20 vite më parë ish-presidenti Sali Berisha vendosi tullën e parë të xhamisë që nuk u ndërtua kurrë.

Në foto galeri u publikuan pamje të liderëve politikë Berisha, Rama dhe Basha duke prerë shiritat e inaugurimit për ndërtimin e xhamisë së re në Tiranë.

Kryetari i Aleancës Kuq e Zi, Kreshnik Spahiu, preu shiritin e inaugurimit të mashtrimit.




_Në 23 vite kanë vendosur vetëm një tullë dhe kanë prerë 23 shirita duke mashtruar çdo vit qindra dhe mijëra besimtarë dhe praktikantë myslimanë. Shqipëria regjistron kështu faqen e zezë në historinë e saj, që një lider politik si shtetasi Berisha, diskriminon hapur një pjesë të shoqërisë për shkak të bindjeve të tyre fetare. Shtetasi Berisha hyn në histori si i vetmi kryeministër që ka detyruar besimtarët të falen dhe praktikojnë rrugëve, shesheve apo në bulevard fenë e tyre, duke u kënaqur që ti shikonte ata të përuleshin me drejtim nga zyra e tij. Populli shqiptar, i cili dhe në vargjet e himnit të tij përfshin komunikimin me Zotin, si një komb me virtyte, nuk mund të lejojë të poshtërohet botërisht nga një njeri, i cili vlerëson se është mbi Zotin, Popullin dhe Atdheun._

Dy dekada më parë ish-presidenti Berisha vendosi tullën e parë dhe mashtroi pambarimisht Komunitetin Mysliman. Projektet e ish- kryetarit të Bashkisë, Edi Rama, dhe kryetarit aktual, Lulzim Basha, janë një farsë e pamoralshme dhe me pasoja për shoqërinë dhe shtetin. Ashtu si dhe besimtarët e krishterë, të cilët kanë të drejtat e tyre për të pasur kultet në çdo qendër urbane dhe kryeqytet, ku ata të praktikojnë lirisht fenë dhe besimin e tyre, ashtu dhe besimtarët myslimanë duhet të mos diskriminohen duke u penguar dhe detyruar të falen rrugëve. Të gjithë jemi qytetarë dhe qenie të barabarta përpara Zotit dhe ligjit. Ai që tenton të na poshtërojë dhe të na ndarë, do marrë ndëshkimin e popullit dhe mallkimin e Zotit. Mëkatari i madh i padrejtësive të këtij populli do largohet me turp duke mos e lejuar të gënjejë dhe mashtrojë sërish. Aleanca Kuq e Zi do të rikthejë ndarjen e fesë nga shteti dhe do krijojë kushtet që të gjithë besimtarët të ndjehen të barabartë në ushtrimin e këtij besimi si qytetarë të lirë të një shteti kuqezi, i cili do të sigurojë dhe garantojë harmoninë dhe bashkëjetesën fetare, përfundoi Spahiu.

----------


## mesia4ever

Po frikesohem mos po u behet 'kuq e zi dhe e gjelbert'. Keqperdorimi i fese per perfitime politike eshte i demshem.

----------


## Le dévoué

Hallall i qoft Kreshnik Spahiut, 

Kete njeri, vetem armiqt e mbrendshem te Kombit, mund ta urrejne !

----------


## mesia4ever

> Hallall i qoft Kreshnik Spahiut, 
> 
> Kete njeri, vetem armiqt e mbrendshem te Kombit, mund ta urrejne !


Mbajeni kuq e zi me mire se prej te gjelbertes kemi pas sherr e do te kemi gjithmone.

----------


## dielli1

> Mbajeni kuq e zi me mire se prej te gjelbertes kemi pas sherr e do te kemi gjithmone.


...More mesija4ever,le ta mbajne si te duan,porse nuk jane te vetedieshem,se ngjyrat kuq e zi,nuk shkojne me te gjelberten,hahah...Keto ngjyra(pra kuq e zi,dhe e gjelberta)kane qene ne luft nder ne per kater shekuj e gjysme....

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Xhamia,Xhamia,KISHA,KISHA,KRYQA........infinit simmbole fetare,toka ARBERORE eshte shendruar ne poligon te testimit te feve,sa te qmendur o Zot kthjelle ket popull qe po futet ne erresire pa fund,sa e quditshme nuk intersohen me ndertu ndonje industri te fuqishme per te punsuar njerze me telashe per egzistenc,sa qmenduri ,deri kure keshtu une nuk e di vetem se pe shof se erresira po thellohet dhe po thellohet,ne po zhytemi ne erresir dhe po kthehemi ne shekullin e 7,tani vetem shpatat dhe mburrojat jan eksik.

----------


## Korcar-L1

AK premton jo diskriminim te popullsise myslimane. Sa per te tjeret vk....  e nxoren koken dhe keta xhon turqit

----------


## Diella1

> Xhamia,Xhamia,KISHA,KISHA,KRYQA........infinit simmbole fetare,toka ARBERORE eshte shendruar ne poligon te testimit te feve,sa te qmendur o Zot kthjelle ket popull qe po futet ne erresire pa fund,sa e quditshme nuk intersohen me ndertu ndonje industri te fuqishme per te punsuar njerze me telashe per egzistenc,sa qmenduri ,deri kure keshtu une nuk e di vetem se pe shof se erresira po thellohet dhe po thellohet,ne po zhytemi ne erresir dhe po kthehemi ne shekullin e 7,tani vetem shpatat dhe mburrojat jan eksik.



Toka ARBERORE o Fehmi Kaciu, ka qene e lidhur besa-bese me Kryqin e Krishtit, zemren ia kishte dhene vetem Atij, je ti qe po flet nga erresira ku kemi perfunduar. Po ja, erdhi kjo gjeme, e arberit - shqiptaret u frikesuan e keshtu e shtyjne terhiq e mos keput deri ne ditet e sotme, plot me probleme e ngerce sociale....Nese do te analizosh situaten, shkoi analizes deri ne fund, e mos harro, populli shqiptar ka faje per te kerkuar falje......

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Toka ARBERORE o Fehmi Kaciu, ka qene e lidhur besa-bese me Kryqin e Krishtit, zemren ia kishte dhene vetem Atij, je ti qe po flet nga erresira ku kemi perfunduar. Po ja, erdhi kjo gjeme, e arberit - shqiptaret u frikesuan e keshtu e shtyjne terhiq e mos keput deri ne ditet e sotme, plot me probleme e ngerce sociale....Nese do te analizosh situaten, shkoi analizes deri ne fund, e mos harro, populli shqiptar ka faje per te kerkuar falje......


 Djella nuk flas kurr nga erresira por nga nje vende i bekuar dhe plot drite,eresira eshte simbol i se keqes,une ne mendjen time nuk disponoj energji negative.
 Eshte lehte te thueshe kemi dhene nje bese,por kjo bese e dhene na ka kushtuar shtrenjet,me teritore,dhe me vuajtje te pafundeme,shum mire e njof gjenezen familjare,nga lashtesia,ne kurr nuk kemi qene te zgjuar,sepse s'kemi pasur njerz qe te na udhzojne sot e kesaj dite,tani pak kemi filluar ti hapim syte ,prap tentojne te naj mbyllin fetaret e smure mentalisht,se gjoja ne vetem duhet te lutemi 24ore dhe mos te punojme azgje per hir te kombit dhe zhvillimit ekonomik dhe kulturor.
  Keto qashtje negative e kan fillimin nga lashtesia,dhe ate nga TEUTA,BATUA i BREKVE,PAULUS EMILI,MOJSI GOLEMI,PIKOLOMINI,ESAT PASH TOPTANI,e shum e shum tradhetare te tjer qe populli e ka paguar tradhtin e tyer me zjarre dhe me gjake,pra ketyre ju kemi dhene besen,dhe tani i vuajme pasojat brez pas brezi.
  Tani me ne tallen edhe nje grushte te vetquajtur MAQEDON dhe ne duhet prap tju japim bese PARAZITVE te foteleve,dhe te hudhemi ne gracke te tyre,koha do ti tregoj MANGESIT tona dhe jo angazhimin ton te mjaftueshem ne inters kombetare,kurse te PERENDIA do te pergjigjemi secili individualishte,per ate qe kemi bere,dhe shperblimet e merituara.

----------


## Albo

Spahiu na thote:

"Berisha ua premtoi xhamine 22 vjet me pare, Erdogani po ua nderton sot!" (besnikeria ndaj Bab Sulltanit)

"Une jam tellalli i Erdoganit ne Tirane e ju duhet te votoni per mua e jo per Berishen!" ( deklarata e Spahiut vjen dite pas deklarates se Turqise per ndertimin e xhamise ne Tirane)


Tani nuk ka ngelur gje tjeter, qe te hipi ne minarene e Eth'em Beut ne Tirane e te pellasi sic e ka zakon, deri ne diten e zgjedhjeve.

Albo

----------


## Le dévoué

Shume po 'ia keni inatin Kreshnik Spahiut !
S'jeni mesuar t'i shifni muslimanet te barabart me ju, minoritetet fetare.

Un nuk njoh njeri i cili e flet haptas ate qe e mendojn dhe e besojn shqiptaret e vertet !
- Bashkimi Kombtar
- Te drejtat per Çamët
- Të mbrohet radkilisht jugu i Shqiperis nga minjt e Greqisë
- Të mbrohën shqiptaret ne Lugine të Preshevës,
- Të mbrohën shqiptaret ne Maqedoni,
- Të mbrohen shqiptaret ne Mal të Zi,
- Të mbrohen shqiptaret ne Kosove,.

*... dhe më e rëndësishmja ; TË MBROHËN SHQIPTARËT NË SHQIPËRI !!*

----------


## Le dévoué

> Mbajeni kuq e zi me mire se prej te gjelbertes kemi pas sherr e do te kemi gjithmone.


Ah mesi, sikur te mos ju njifsha do te thosha se mesit po frigesohet se muslimanet po heqin dor nga kombi. Por ja qe do ta them ty, dhe shokeve tu korçar : Muslimanët shqiptar ; Kan përvetësuar flamurin Kuq e Zi ! Me pervetesimin e flamurit, ne s'quhemi me Arbëresh, por Shqiptar dhe ju jeni ata te cilt n'a u bashkangjitet ne kete identitet te ri ! Flamuri i gjelbërt i takon Arabise Saudite ! Flamuri Kuq e zi, kombit Shqiptar, i cili eshte i banuar me mbi 90% musliman ! Pra ti, qe perfaqëson 0.01% te protestanteve ne Kosove, je edhe me i largët se ashkalinjt larg këtij flamuri qe na simbolizon neve, mazhorancen.

----------


## Archon

> Ah mesi, sikur te mos ju njifsha do te thosha se mesit po frigesohet se muslimanet po heqin dor nga kombi. Por ja qe do ta them ty, dhe shokeve tu korçar : Muslimanët shqiptar ; Kan përvetësuar flamurin Kuq e Zi ! Me pervetesimin e flamurit, ne s'quhemi me Arbëresh, por Shqiptar dhe ju jeni ata te cilt n'a u bashkangjitet ne kete identitet te ri ! Flamuri i gjelbërt i takon Arabise Saudite ! Flamuri Kuq e zi, kombit Shqiptar, i cili eshte i banuar me mbi 90% musliman ! Pra ti, qe perfaqëson 0.01% te protestanteve ne Kosove, je edhe me i largët se ashkalinjt larg *këtij flamuri qe na simbolizon neve, mazhorancen*.


Flamuri kuq e zi nuk simbolizon shumicen myslimane por perfaqeson idealin e krishtere dhe aspiraten europiane te shqiptareve qe prej skenderbeut.Dhe shume prej "shokeve" te tu islamike e quajne "flamuri i kaurrit me sorren e zeze" dhe e perbuzin ate.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Nuk di per ke eshte per tu ardhur me shume keq ketu, per lajmet qe vijne apo per anetaret me bisedat e tyre.  :ngerdheshje:  Apo per ata qe mbarojne me fila.  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Le dévoué

> Flamuri kuq e zi nuk simbolizon shumicen myslimane por perfaqeson idealin e krishtere dhe aspiraten europiane te shqiptareve qe prej skenderbeut.Dhe shume prej "shokeve" te tu islamike e quajne "flamuri i kaurrit me sorren e zeze" dhe e perbuzin ate.


E pse te vie inati se ne e kem pervetesuar kete flamur ? Ne trojet jasht Korces dhe Mirdites, eshte e paimagjinueshme per cilin do shqiptar, qe ky flamur simbolizon aspiratat e krishtera ! 
Sikur t'ishte kjo e vertet, shqiptaret masivisht do t'ishin bere te krishter, por ja qe s'eshte keshtu, bile e kunderta, ne duam te ju bejme musliman, te çliroheni nga pengu i kishes suaj.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Perseri kjo nuk ndryshon qendrimin tim ndaj Kreshit.

----------


## Archon

> E pse te vie inati se ne e kem pervetesuar kete flamur ? Ne trojet jasht Korces dhe Mirdites, eshte e paimagjinueshme per cilin do shqiptar, qe ky flamur simbolizon aspiratat e krishtera ! 
> Sikur t'ishte kjo e vertet, shqiptaret masivisht do t'ishin bere te krishter, por ja qe s'eshte keshtu, bile e kunderta, *ne duam te ju bejme musliman, te çliroheni nga pengu i kishes suaj*.


Sigurisht qe per ju nuk simbolizon aspiratat e krishtera te paraardhesve tuaj,sepse keto aspirata i braktiset ne balte kur pranuat ta ndryshoni fene per nje pozite me te mire dhe per te mos paguar harac.Shqiptaret masivisht ishin te krishtere por dhuna e osmaneve ,qe ju tashme i simpatizoni, i shperfytyrovi .
Sa per ate qe doni te na beni myslimane,ne nuk jemi bebe qe ju te na tregoni rrugen se e gjejme vete dhe skemi nevoje per udhezues...

----------


## Le dévoué

> Sigurisht qe per ju nuk simbolizon aspiratat e krishtera te paraardhesve tuaj,sepse keto aspirata i braktiset ne balte kur pranuat ta ndryshoni fene per nje pozite me te mire dhe per te mos paguar harac.Shqiptaret masivisht ishin te krishtere por dhuna e osmaneve ,qe ju tashme i simpatizoni, i shperfytyrovi .
> Sa per ate qe doni te na beni myslimane,ne nuk jemi bebe qe ju te na tregoni rrugen se e gjejme vete dhe skemi nevoje per udhezues...


Eshte lufte e mir kjo, ne ju predikojm juve, e ju mbroheni me argumentin se ne, tradhtuam Krishtin. Por ne pritje, ne adhurojm Zotin e Krishtit, e ju, adhuroni krishtin, papen dhe janullatosin.

----------


## Archon

> *Eshte lufte e mir kjo*, ne ju predikojm juve, e ju mbroheni me argumentin se ne, tradhtuam Krishtin. Por ne pritje, ne adhurojm Zotin e Krishtit, e ju, adhuroni krishtin, papen dhe janullatosin.


Per cfare lufte e ke fjalen????Pastaj kush te ka thene ty qe ne adhurojme papen dhe janullatosin?????

----------

